# Marlanoc Thread



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Was tempted to call this "Round - who knows?! Is sleep deprivation able to impact your brain forever?!"

Hey everyone!

Very early to start a thread since I bred for late in the Aussie season. But I figured I'll tell you who I bred to who and then update you on all the previous years babies.

And anyone who does the facebook thing I do some bloging about the minis and the iceys on the Marlanoc page. www.facebook.com/marlanoc should get you there.


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

First mare due and her 320 due date is the 29th of October. Told you I bred late this year!

This was one of my new girls who I think arrived just after I stopped posting but I think I talked about her before then.

Goldenreins Queenvarda, or Varda for short, is 50% Caspian, 25% Welsh A and 25% Miniature Horse. She's a palomino gone grey who may carry an agouti gene from her sire, colourwise she will give the foal one red gene and has a 50% chance of passing along her cream gene, her grey gene and an agouti IF there is one there.

She is a maiden mare, my first one!

Here she is doing her radar ears impersonation:

(I can't seem to add pics in right now so I'll leave them attached and try later)

Here she is last winter:

Varda is in foal to Koriana Park Shadowfax 'A' Star.

Shadowfax is now colour tested, he is confirmed two copies of lp so he will pass on one. If the theory behind the pattern genes (PATTN) ever gets proven he likely has one of those as well. He is bay with one chestnut gene, he has one tobiano gene and his blue eyes and whit face come from an untestable gene, possibly some from of splash. The search is ongoing!


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Next up is Mirrindel Taffzeta, taff for short. I don't own her but I'm foaling her down for a friend. She's also Spesh's half sister so a bit "Special"






She's a black appaloosa, not colour tested so can't be 100% sure what will show up.

She's a maiden as well and is due 8th of November.

She is also in foal to Shadowfax


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Kooka Heights Mystical Dream (Dreamy!) is a brown varnish appie. So 50% varnish, 50% brown agouti and red gene is unknown.

She is due 1/12/14

I covered her half sister at the same time but I doubt she took, she has cycled pretty strongly since then so although she has a history of faking it I don't think she is this time!

Dreamy is in foal to my boy Wildflower Trouble With Love (TJ) who is also brown varnish appaloosa:


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

The next girls have mystery due dates.

Shangrila RE Party Girl, "Kalari" is a palomino tobiano with a 50% chance of passing along both genes and a 100% chance of passing on red.

She was covered from the 12th of December to the 20th of January but never showed obviously with her filly at foot.

She is in foal to Shadowfax


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Same dates above, Mirrindel Belle Esprit. Or "Belle".... or "Bellephant" depending on the time of the year!

She coliced a few months ago and there is some concern about possible in foal/not in foal because of it. Since she barely showed with last years foal we don't know what she'll do until she does it!

Belle is also in foal (hopefully) to Shadow


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Last one! My special girl Kirra. Same dates, different drama! Kirra foundered while she was being served so was kept on very sparse pasture while Shadow kept her moving. She did cycle strongly and didn't come back in that we saw so fingers are very crossed!

Kirra is a silver bay varnish appaloosa and is in foal to Shadowfax.

I'll update more when the pic uploading works again


----------



##  (Jun 24, 2014)

WELCOME BACK!!!! I see SPOTS in my future!!!! Very excited about all the girls and little ones you're expecting. Can't wait to see what they're cooking for you!!

How is Splesh doing?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2014)

Lovely mares, looking forward to watching them





Brought my little stallion as a colt from Maree @ Kooka Heights.

Hoping the weather improves dramatically before any of your girls decide its time to start business.

Best of luck with all of them


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

Good to be back Di



And yes this year of foals is dedicated to you



Only TJ and Dreamy can produce something without spots and that's a 25% chance!

Spesh is magnificent..... fat and as close to hairy as he has ever been in his life. Which means he is rugged LOL! He is running with the baby girls now as Lyric and he are in love.

Nice to meet you Ryan! I have a few Kooka horses (and ex Kooka horses) here! Who is your boy by?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 24, 2014)

Have no idea who he is by ? I brought him unregistered as I never planned to show him. Ill find out as they have a photo of him that I want. He was in the herald sun at the Royal melb show with his mum at a week old or so.

I had never really heard of them before I bought "Squirt" but I think Cassie mentioned she had when I joined the forum. I also brought a gelding off them. He has some Shetland in him for sure. he was the only horse they've sold but never bred themselves. Hence his name was dark invader. He is known around home as Vadar.

Ill give Maree a call and see if I can find out who his Parents are. I know he was Taffy and his mum is steel Grey.

Nice to meet you too


----------



## Wings (Jun 24, 2014)

OMG YOU HAVE SQUIRT!!!!!!!?!?!?

This little guy?!?

If so...... he is Dreamy's son!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2014)

WOW!! What a connection between you and Ryan - we'd better see some pics of little Squirt please Ryan





Great selection of girls lining up to foal Bree - cant wait to see what they are going to produce for you later ths year!


----------



## Wings (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's the right Squirt



Although pretty sure it is, I've got a newspaper article with a picture of Dreamy with her foal at the Royal Melbourne show so





His dam is Kooka Heights Mystical Dream, brown varnish appaloosa and his sire was Tiny Toy Jamiroquai, silver bay.

Which makes him a half brother to Marlanoc TB Might of Mjolnir... aka Thor! Who I'm really looking forward to seeing shed out this spring.....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2014)

OH MY GOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's my boy WOW !!!!!!!! Im in shock





Id love a copy of that article


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2014)

This is the most recent picture I have of him. Wow small world





Absolutely love this little guy



He has the best temperament , Must get it from his mum


----------



## Wings (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll find it and scan it for you





This is so awesome!





Dreamy does throw a beautiful nature although his dad was pretty good in that area as well! But Dreamy is super chilled out, very friendly and tends to not only stamp her foals with the same nature but then role models it to them as they grow. Little Thor is one of the easiest horses I've ever had!

I've attached some pics



The first is a buckskin colt she had to their palomino stallion. The other's are of the colt she had to Tinker after I bought them both off Kooka Heights. That's Thor!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 25, 2014)

This is Awesome !!! Thanks that would be ace if you could.

When I looked at Squirt I spent more time sitting on the ground next to Dreamy. It was her nature that won me over . Thought wow if this trait is passed onto her foals then I cant loose here.

They are lovely Pics , she produces such lovely Foals .



Now Im extra excited to see what she will have for you this year


----------



## Wings (Jun 25, 2014)

She's a darling



I met her when they started putting her into show prep to help sell her. Then I handled her once or twice for them. She wasn't as "wow" as some of the modern, never foaled in their life minis out there but still could place. But her nature was faultless! It was too easy to fall in love


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 26, 2014)

I just found a pic of dreamy in the paddock not long after foaling squirt . I have a few of him as well . I'll bring a USB home and I'll post them for you .

This is great . On a fantastic forum , run from the other side of the world & we find out our horses are related





Now that I know his parents are registered could I get him registered ? Never really considered it but now I know his history is it possible ?

Have you got any special requests for dreamys next foal , apart from safely on the ground of course ?


----------



## Wings (Jun 30, 2014)

It's very likely the breeding was recorded on an MHAA stallion report, so it is possible. Would cost a bit but I think worth it if you're breeding






It would be membership (if you aren't one) plus $264 for the registration plus a vet check to sign off on his certificate of soundness. But that would be it given he is all grown up



You could contact Kooka Heights for a bit of help or you could contact MHAA and just confirm what parts you might need the breeder to sign off on just to be sure.

Dreamy HAS to give me a perfect trot.... not that my expectations are high! She's passed her impossibly beautiful trot on once and that was to Thor.

TJ's bloodlines include some equally amazing movers so the potential here should be high.

I'd love a girl this time, her babies have been overwhelmingly boys.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 30, 2014)

Excellent , thanks for the info


----------



## horsenut50 (Jun 30, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bonny (Jun 30, 2014)

Wings your horses are beautiful... Looking forward to seeing what you get this year!


----------



## Wings (Jun 30, 2014)

Anytime Ryan



Paperwork isn't my best area of miniature horses but any help I can give to a fellow mini owner... especially an owner of one of Dreamy's precious babies is something I'm happy to do!

Thanks Bonny and Horsenut



I'm a bit smitten with them all but I'm a tad biased



lol!

Got some beautiful baby bellies appearing. Will have to go out with the camera when the horrid rain backs off for awhile. Most aren't obvious from the side but from front or back there are some lovely shapes appearing!

On other news the old gang might remember before I vanished I was getting an Icelandic Horse to ride? Since some of you don't do facebook I thought I'd put up a few pics. We brought a yearling home for my mother as well, a palomino called Ullinn. And we've since but our names down on a filly each! I'm buying Magni's niece Ysja (pronounced Isya) and my mother is buying Ullinn's almost sister Vesta.


----------



## Wings (Jun 30, 2014)

The palomino is Ullinn, the dunskin is Ysja and the chestnut is Vesta.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Bree I was wondering how your Icelantic fella was getting on - he's looking fantastic! So glad you are increasing their numbers, they are such great little horses!





Looking forward to some updated pics of your preggy girls very soon!


----------



##  (Jul 1, 2014)

Fabulous!!! It's so good to see him -- and here about his update, and now, even more coming! GREAT!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2014)

They are a complete addiction. I don't think I could be without them now! Although will be awhile before they join the foaling down group  I want Ysja under saddle first!


----------



## Wings (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh, and I'm sticking to my "taking next year off" plan so I can sleep properly for once.... but I've already planned one of my 2016 babies.

I got a breeding to this hunk of stallion perfection! Reeces Thunder and Lightning!  Been wanting to breed to him for AGES! And every time his foals come up for sale I'm never in the right position to get one. I'll be breeding Kalari to him at the end of 2015/


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 2, 2014)

Ill Second that - He is a spunk !! BIG sucker for lots of white markings


----------



##  (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, he is very special. I hope you give in......and not make us wait 2 years to see that baby!!

BUT, I am very willing to wait, as long as you promise to show me pictures of "my" SPOTTED babies growing up next year! I'm so excited about this year's babies! SPOTS.................ahhhhhh!!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 4, 2014)

Man, you have a lot of excitement coming this year! I think between you and Cassie, I'm going to get my baby fix without having to do any hard work





I mentioned it in Cassie's post but I haven't de-friended you on fb. Just deactivated my account.

Can't wait to see all these new babies, and some fattie photos!


----------



## cassie (Jul 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Bree he is soooo Handsome! no wonder you have been dying to breed to him! Kalari put to him could quite possibly be perfection! hehe. I am so excited now! I second Diane's thoughts don't make us wait till 2016... pleeeeaaasee? hehe


----------



## Wings (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Hayley! Thought that must of been what happened





I'm definitely going to make you all wait..... I need a year off





I love foaling down but wow it takes a lot out of your time. There's a week long clinic in December I might not be able to go to if the girls are looking too close.... and if I do go I might have to send one to a friend to keep a close eye on. Very hard planning around the girls.... who don't want to do their own planning!

Pretty sure I felt Dreamy's foal kicking the other day


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2014)

AWESOME! Well, as I said, you can take a year off....but it will require you to post pictures of this year's SPOTTED babies -- as they grow! And show pictures -- because I KNOW you're not giving up on showing! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Bree,

As promised picture of dreamy after foaling squirt and a couple of him


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## cassie (Jul 10, 2014)

what a cute little spunk! hehe its so awesome that you have Dreamy's son Ryan!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 10, 2014)

I know It really is a small world isn't it.

Hoping Bree gets her wish this year and squirt gets a half sister


----------



## Wings (Jul 11, 2014)

They are awesome Ryan, thanks! 

Only mare I'm still unsure about now is Belle, everyone else seems to have a nice belly forming and I've felt movement from Kirra and Dreamy. But Belle kept me guessing right up to landing Bello on the ground last year!

I'm not used to maidens but even Taff and Varda appear to have their first ever foal bellies forming although they are more obvious from behind then the side.

Yup I'm back to showing this season Di after a nice 2 years off






I'll be taking Shadowfax out in November and I might have little Tatiana prepped up as well for her first show then. And I might drag Spesh out of his semi retirement to go with them since I know he'll be good for Tat.

I might prep little Bello as well and take him out as a yearling gelding. Or put Derby into work and bring him out as a 4yr old jumper. A few options! Thor is looking really nice too but a bit gawky as a 2yr old, I might stick to my older plan and wait for his 3yr old season instead.

Oh and all of this in amongst a million clinics, low grade comps and demo type days with the Icelandics



but we all know how much I suck at not being busy!


----------



## cassie (Jul 11, 2014)

sounds like you will be busy enough to be crazy without having any foals due haha


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, I look forward to the show pictures and your successes. Sounds like a busy schedule for you, but I know you love being busy...and winning!


----------



## Wings (Jul 11, 2014)

Still love to win





BUT I think the break and Magni have done me some good. No wonder I burnt myself out, I was so focused on the next win and the next win I never enjoyed the moments themselves if that makes sense. Back when I was showing Derby I loved just getting him out there, doing a good work out and presenting him well. I want to get back to that





Magni being so green means I've been having rides where I'm happy to just see an improvement. Last showjumping training day we never got a clear round but each round was better then the one before. And I was thrilled when after almost refusing the brick wall he didn't even look at it the next two times! I want to take those feelings to my mini showing as well.


----------



##  (Jul 11, 2014)

You will. Sometimes we just need that "step back" to bring us back to loving it again. I personally can't wait to see your pictures of the shows. And Magni sounds like he's coming along fabulously. We need a few more pictures of him, too!


----------



## Wings (Jul 12, 2014)

I did a photoshoot with him recently but didn't think you guys would want to see that


----------



## cassie (Jul 13, 2014)

I've seen some of the pics and trust me the Aunties will definitely want to see them! you will be in trouble otherwise Bree.


----------



## Wings (Jul 13, 2014)

Better attach what I have so far then (disc hasn't arrived) so I can save up my teasing/getting in trouble cards for when I'm sleep deprived and feeling naughty


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2014)

Just LOOK at that furry HUNK!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Wings (Jul 13, 2014)

Isn't he just perfect?



:wub

I'm taking him back to the same photographer in summer


----------



##  (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes, he's just perfect! LOVE the photos!


----------



## countrymini (Jul 30, 2014)

Awesome photographer, those photos are great. But then Magni is just a bit perfect  , so they were probably always going to turn out great.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh yummy - what a absolute lovebug, plus he gets more handsome everytime you post a picture.


----------



## Wings (Aug 2, 2014)

We have been hit with some of the worst wind and storms this week



Luckily I moved the girls first! So the whole mare herd has been out on our hay paddocks to enjoy the space and grazing before they have to be moved out when the spring growth kicks in.

Lots of my friends have foals arriving now, kind of jealous! But so glad mine are waiting as it is so cold and gross. Plus my dad has promised my new post and rail foaling yards WITH shelters and hopefully flood light will be all finished in time



I think only horse people can share that sort of joy!

So updates! No photos except some more from mine and Magni's shoot. I promise the short hairy ones can get photos when it's warm enough to hold the camera without shaking





Varda has a beautiful little maiden belly. She's first up but is much smaller then the others. She's gotten a bit touchy recently so I think some of her hormones are shifting. She's not the most easy mare in the world but has grown to trust me lots so it is an obvious personality shift to me just not to anyone else.

Taff also has a little maiden belly but seems completely unchanged by the whole experience... she's still a grump





Dreamy has an active little bub in there! Very happy to nudge and kick us when we are cuddling Dreamy so it's probably a colt LOL!

Kalari has her beautiful big belly back, she's one of the easiest mares in the world!

Belle is still keeping me in the dark.

Kirra is still up with Twinkles for extra feeding, I was about to turn them out onto the grass but then she developed a strange lump in her ear. Fingers crossed it's nothing serious but I'll have the vet check her on Monday just to be sure.


----------



## Wings (Aug 20, 2014)

Attack of the photos!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow some soon to be mums looking very good there





Is that Dreamy in the bottom Pic ?


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking good, looking good Bree - sorry but cant remember who's first?


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2014)

This is the kind of attack that I LOVE!!!!!! They are all looking great, but who's up first?


----------



## Wings (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry I'm so bad with contact right now. prepping for my first re-enactment event so I've been running around like a lunatic trying to finish everything.

Order of pics goes...

Kirra, Kalari & Pallidon, Varda

Kalari, Dreamy, Belle

Pallidon & Varda

Kalari, Dreamy

Order of foaling should be:

Varda

Taff (not pictured, she's the one who belongs to someone else but I'm foaling her down)

Kirra

Dreamy

With no idea how Kalari and Belle fit in. Belle is the one I'm least sure about, other then her Varda is the smallest, you can barely see from the side but front and back on tend to give things away. Being a maiden and built quite lanky she could very easily hide right up until she drops the foal!


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks. Keep us posted!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 27, 2014)

Cant wait to see what Dreamy has cooked up for you this year. I heard a little rumour she produces lovely foals lol

Wishing them all safely onto the ground for you Bree.


----------



## Wings (Aug 27, 2014)

I've heard that one too Ryan





I can't believe there's still so much waiting! Some of my friends are finished for the year and I still have at least two months to wait





Keep telling myself it will be warmer, no/less mud and the foaling yards will be finished..... so worth the wait but it sucks right now!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Bree,

Don't spose you have heard from Cassie ?? How are your girls coming along ??

Hope alls well with you


----------



##  (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, an update on those ladies would be great. And if you "see" Cassie, give her a kick for not telling us about Pippin!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 14, 2014)

OK Bree, I think it's about time you gave us all an update!!!


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## Wings (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys, sorry for the radio silence! It's been total madness around here.

The pregnant girls are finally separated out from the main group and are now racing the fence guys to see who finishes first.... the guys on the foaling yards or the girls with their babies!



Personally my money is on the girls but I hope the guys prove me wrong!

Kirra and Spesh foundered pretty bad a few weeks back, they're in total no grass confinement which neither is enjoying much but at least they have each other for company. And I have enough hay from last year that they can safely eat their fill so Kirra's baby will be developing just fine. I'm hoping they will have graduated to art time turn out before that baby is ready to arrive!

Belle is starting a tiny udder but the earliest she could go is the 29th (if counting to day 320) and I really don't think she was covered that early as Shadow was very focussed on Varda who I KNOW was in season for almost the full week he arrived. Still keeping a close eye on her and the others though to work out when they are changing.

I'm going out with my camera tomorrow so will bring you new photos


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2014)

Great! Can't wait to see the new pictures.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh no hoping they make a fast recovery with the weather we have had the spring grass has gone "Bang"

Cant wait to see some Pics


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping your two furkids recover quickly! Cant wait for th pics.


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2014)

I swear this site hates my internet connection. Always seems to run the slowest!

Anyway it's all behaving today so here are some overdue pics





They go....

Varda, Varda, Varda

Belle, Dreamy, Kalari

Kirra

And my annoyingly unfinished yards.... because the wood guys just decided to deliver half of it for unknown reasons and have only just dropped it off and now the fencing guys are working on another job.... very annoying! Will be foaling out in the group again but without my extra small paddock since it's been half turned into yards


----------



##  (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh they are looking FABULOUS!!! LOVE the bellies and especially LOVE what they are hiding in there. I just can't wait!!!!

Thank you so much for the pictures. You know I just love seeing these girls and the secrets they're holding!


----------



## Wings (Oct 24, 2014)

Everyone loves belly pics



:wub Although you can see how hard Belle and Dreamy make it for me!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 25, 2014)

Great pics of those wonderful bellies Bree - except perhaps the one of Belle's LOL!! Thanks for the update. Hope you can get those fencing guys back to work again before too long.


----------



## Wings (Oct 25, 2014)

I badly need the yards up at least for Kirra, her current spot isn't foal safe but she can't be out on the grass either. Thankfully she should be one of the last to foal so I have a bit of time on my hands.

But mares will do what mares will do! And I think the same goes for fencing contractors


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 26, 2014)

They look great Bree.


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2014)

What's this? More photos?!?

No Kirra because I had the wrong lens on. Good for paddock but not for yards!

Varda is in the foulest mood so it's hard to get close to her. She's made a small udder and both teats still face inwards and are touching. She's carrying lopsided so although I still think she'll go first I'm still allowed to sleep.
Kalari is making an udder and it looks bigger then Varda's but it's all flabby and fairly boring. But I am beginning to think she'll go after Varda and Taff.

Belle, Dreamy and Kirra are plodding along nice and slowly.


----------



##  (Oct 27, 2014)

Just look at those wide loads!!! They look fabulous!!! And I'm so excited about the additional pictures!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 27, 2014)

Whoooah , they are wide loads





They are looking great Bree





And if your ever interested in selling Dreamy, I know someone who would be very Interested


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 27, 2014)

Keep the pictures coming Bree - things are really starting to become interesting!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd be shot if I even thought about selling Dreamy  She's one of the family favourites! She's also one of the easiest and sweetest mares in the universe..... not that I'm biased of course






I can't believe how wide Varda is now! She barely looked pregnant two months ago and now she's a balloon! She's at day 319 today based on her earliest breeding, Shadow focused on her for a solid week and I never saw her back in season so I feel pretty certain about her dates. I'm pretty sure the order of foaling will be Varda, Taff, Kalari, Kirra and Dreamy..... with Belle doing whatever she wants somewhere after Taff and before Dreamy.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 27, 2014)

She has obviously passed that onto her foals





Varda is huge she has certainly GROWN outwards


----------



## Wings (Oct 30, 2014)

Clumsy phone photo from yesterday 

Varda's beginning to put a bit more in her udder now, the earliest she could be is day 322 and I have a feeling that with all the Caspian breeding she might be more likely to go closer to day 330 like a "regular" sized horse.

The last of the wood arrived for the foal yards so if the guys work really hard this weekend they could have them and the shelters finished








Although now I'm not sure if I want to move Varda.... she's probably picked her spot. I'll decide when we get a bit closer!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 30, 2014)

She looks great





I met someone that knows you the other day



Vikki Marshall. I may or may not have brought something off her


----------



##  (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, I'm getting very excited!!! She's looking great and not long to go it appears!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2014)

Small world isn't it Ryan! What did you get? 

Got some bad news, I lost my breeding to the lovely black pinto stallion since the owners have sold him to another state





But some good news I forgot to mention earlier...... I bought a half share in Shadowfax






so the lovely permanent supply of spots will be coming back and forward from mine and his breeder's place


----------



##  (Nov 2, 2014)

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 2, 2014)

Mares are being VERY boring!

A friend who breeds pure Caspians warned me to think of Varda as a Caspian and not a mini so she may go much closer to the "regular" 330-240 bracket.

The outside mare, Taff, hits day 320 on the 8th.

Kirra hits day 320 on the 12th, her's is based on when I saw her in season.

Belle and Kalari never showed season or being bred so it's a matter of watching and waiting!

Dreamy still behind with a due date of the 1st of December.

Good news is the fencing guys are hard at work building the shelter, they're going to work today and tomorrow and HOPEFULLY it will all be finished



:ThumbUp


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2014)

Lots of good news in your latest posts Bree - so glad the fencing guys are back in action and brilliant news about the SPOTS!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm feeling so lucky to have him here... even if it isn't full time! I'd been joking to the owner about how I was going to have to "lose" him when the time ran out



:whistling

Then out of the blue she asked if I'd like to buy a half share in him.



No way was I passing that up!

We're hoping to have him out at one of the National shows, depends on how he goes in his prep work when he returns to his other home. Not bad for a stallion that injured himself so badly the vet thought he would never move without limping again! These minis are just tougher then your average horse





Tatiana's also going to Nationals, she's going to a trainer early January and will be prepped for States and both Nationals. So cross your fingers for her!


----------



##  (Nov 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 3, 2014)

I swear that Varda is going backwards!


----------



##  (Nov 4, 2014)

She's doing her "usual" playing with your mind.....


----------



## Wings (Nov 4, 2014)

I think she LIKES looking like a whale! Not sure if I can survive her mood swings though, actually mood swings implies that she has more then one mood.... and that mood is GRUMPY! But it goes from slightly grumpy to runs from the sight of me grumpy! I have a dressage comp this coming sunday and in 2 weeks I have a four day long horse expo..... so what's the bet they'll start sizing up those dates?


----------



##  (Nov 5, 2014)

Knowing how they like to drive you crazy, don't mention your dates around the girls.....your ladies are VERY sneaky!


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2014)

I bet the dogs told them..... *shifty eyes* they're all plotting against me!

Taff's looking good though, she's day 320 in two more days. I'm hoping the two maidens go before my busy days and Dreamy will wait for early December. At least it would be nice if the tricky ones would be a bit kinder to me!

The yards are super close to being done, the roof needs to go on and will this weekend, we're lining them today and putting the new floor down tomorrow. So close to being done!


----------



##  (Nov 6, 2014)

You definitely have some "shifty" characters there!

Sounds like a busy weekend for you again. Take some time and rest, too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 6, 2014)

They all look great Bree .Good luck at your dressage comp on Sunday





Don't tell the girls Equitanas on , don't want them planning anything lol


----------



## Wings (Nov 6, 2014)

Rest? I don't understand this concept


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 7, 2014)

They are all looking fab Bree. Promise that we will all keep quiet about your coming 'activities' so the girls wont hear it from us - oh and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



##  (Nov 7, 2014)

I promise too. And rest......it's a concept I think. Not sure how to achieve it, but sometimes it's a good goal! LOL


----------



## Wings (Nov 7, 2014)

Magni had a great workout today




We've had trouble with him refusing to trot his dressage tests so I've been hiring time at the riding school and working him in the big outdoor space and in the arenas. Not our best trot workout but by the time we finished he was giving me some of the best walk to trot transitions I've ever had





No idea if he'll show them to me on Sunday of course.... he'll probably forget





Anyway, back with the mares Varda has frozen time and Taff is a typical maiden. Kirra has entered the race with an udder, a huge oedema in front of it, a low belly, a very relaxed back end and a long vulva that is beginning to get red on the inside.

Kirra's breeder says she's been very irregular with her pre foaling signs, one year she did nothing! Her poos are still normal and her milk is clear and barely tacky so I'm going to say not tonight. Her "rough" day 320 is the 12th but that was when we noticed she was in season, Shadow is a bit eager to cover the mares so easily could have got her earlier and Kirra seems to have long seasons.

We won't put the alarm on tonight but tomorrow the race is on to finish her yard and shelter so she can move in! Spesh will live with her during the day and come out at night.


----------



##  (Nov 7, 2014)

Sounds very exciting, and you better show us another picture of the wonderful Magni. It's been too long since we've seen him. Praying for him to remember ALL his training for you at the show!


----------



## Wings (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't have a lot of Magni as he's just FINALLY mostly shed out of his winter coat, he was very patchwork for awhile there! But I'll round up a few shots from the last dressage day



My dad had the camera and someone had changed my settings so the shots are a bit blah.

I'm feeling a bit more relaxed about Kirra in the daylight right now. At a guess I'll say we'll see her foal within the next two weeks





She'd had the runs recently so I just spent a few minutes giving her tail and back end a good wash. Will take a few goes to get that tail back to normal! But I want everything nice and clean now that I'm poking and prodding her more often.

With the yards all the outer fencing is done. YAY! Just one more internal fence and all that's finished. We have one more shelter to line, both need their floors finished and the roof has to go on. Everything crossed it gets finished in time! I BADLY need to get these girls in!


----------



##  (Nov 8, 2014)

Such a HANDSOME boy!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 9, 2014)

Pics coming tonight.

Yards are in use (shelters not 100% finished but safe for use.)

Placed 6th and then 5th in my two dressage tests in a field of 9 competitors.

And finally. The foal alarm is going on tonight!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh well done Bree and Magni - love that pic of him too. Foal alarm going on who??


----------



## Wings (Nov 9, 2014)

So Magni does dressage.

This is how Kirra looks now! Also last night her milk was clear and runny, now it's getting the cloudy white flecks and beginning to get sticky.

And this is the yards! Shelters are still having their floor put in and one of them still needs half it's kickboards up but they are horse safe



 Spesh has Lyric for company because he can't be in while Kirra looks so close. Unfortunately we haven't got all the wood scraps out of their paddock yet but thankfully it's Spesh and Lyric..... and they're more interested in the grass!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 9, 2014)

Yards Look great Bree.

Kirra looks like shes coming along nicely



Foaling alarm going on her ?


----------



##  (Nov 9, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy~~~!!!!! Getting really exciting now. If that little one will move a couple of inches forward, I'd say you're going to be up and tired!!

Congratulations on your placings. Did he remember what you told him? I know you were worried he'd forget. He looks so good, and so do you!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 9, 2014)

He totally forgot Di! And then I had a lesson this morning (we left Kirra with my dad since she was looking like she'd hold out) and we ran through all my tests in the indoor arena and he did them perfectly! What a monster!

Came home to find an even pointier belly and a tiny bit of WAX!!!! Trying to resize some photos now.


----------



## Wings (Nov 9, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2014)

Oooooooooo baby announcement any minute I think! Good luck and safe foaling Kirra.


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2014)

My alarm isn't transmitting well so I've moved it and myself into the feedroom. No sleep tonight! The wax has grown


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2014)

Looking forward to your announcement. Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!!!



ray


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2014)

No foal yet





Milk is one change away from being perfect, udder couldn't be more full, vulva could elongate more but she does clench when I lift her tail, colour has gone red though.

Usually when I see wax I don't have to wait... now she's almost had wax for 24 hours!

Ended out having to sleep so did so on a pile of horse rugs



Think I might sweep the float out and set up in there for tonight, much warmer and no helpful barn cats to push me out of bed!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Come on Kirra, best of luck Bree


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2014)

Still praying for a safe and uneventful delivery!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2014)

Udder is now dripping but the milk seems to have gone back to looking more cloudy and less skim then it did last night



not as sticky either... and yet the udder is as hard as could be? Kirra is still just hanging around all calm and snoozy. She's only triggering the alarm while rubbing or grazing under the fence so she's not lying down anymore.

She really is just two steps away from perfect "launch positions"!

Going to try and take a nap now in my actual bed so I have a bit more sleep for tonight.


----------



## chandab (Nov 10, 2014)

IT's amazing how close the internet can bring us from all over the world. We are looking winter right in the face, we have 10 degree temps right now (F); and you are moving towards spring and new babies. Can't wait to see what you have.


----------



## Wings (Nov 10, 2014)

It's funny to think of it that way isn't it! And to think I've only just got rid of the last of MOST of the winter coats






Got some new photos of Kirra and Varda. Will take some of the other girls as I slowly move through paddocks. Two nights of dodgy sleep... three if you include the night before my dressage tests! Is certainly kicking in.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 11, 2014)

Any news? Still praying for a successful foaling.


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2014)

ray


----------



## Wings (Nov 11, 2014)

Morning THREE of waxy boobies





A friend's Lipizzaner mare did this for ten days.... generally with my girls if I'm lucky enough to find wax there is no point in sleeping!

I've started to have a very mild reaction to the milk as well on my hands



this has never happened before either. I'll be sending a family member out on a quest for pool testing strips so I can use the ph square to do the analysing since apparently I can't right now! But the milk is still somewhere between cloudy and skim but not showing the yellowish tinges we need to make it sticky, it's so runny unlike that first day where it felt like the sticky stage was just kicking in.

Only two false alarms last night, both for rubbing her head on the fence. She never lies down.

Unlike me


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh dear it sounds as if she is enjoying doing the guessing game - and wearing you out before the other girls can get a look in!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I was just having a chat with her old owner.... she's done this before! The big udder and waxy boobs and the NO FOAL thing, they can't remember how long she did it last time just that when they gave up and nicked out to the shops they came back to find a perfectly fine foal on the ground. So at least this isn't totally abnormal for her.... I just have no idea how long I'll be in for!


----------



##  (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my.....sounds like she's fitting in very well with your other ladies. Hang in there, as I know you will. We'll hope she'll give up more quickly than your other ladies do!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 11, 2014)

Come on kirra



mummy needs some sleep ..... And it's going to be a lovely sunny day and evening if u decide the times right .


----------



## Wings (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like there is rain coming this weekend. Maybe then? I'll just die a bit before then 

I miss sleeping in my own bed with my puppies!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

Few showers late friday night I believe, though the cool change should hit just after lunch friday.

How is she this morning ?


----------



## Wings (Nov 12, 2014)

She's exactly the same





PH is testing in at 7.2.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

She is putting that little bit of extra preparation in to make it extra special for you


----------



## Wings (Nov 12, 2014)

She better be painting the blanket or the leopard spots on! I badly want a dilute patterned foal this season! Shadow has two copies of lp so he will always pass on a varnish gene but based on his foals we are pretty sure he also has one pattern gene. So his foals will either be varnish or patterned, never a solid.

So if Kirra passes on HER varnish gene I will essentially have a white foal. No pattern!

Actually I bet my pattern foal will be Varda's, and it will be palomino. And then it will grey out


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol You make me laugh.

Have you told her to start painting the blanket. ? Tell her Aunty Diane would want that too, so she better start with the finishing touches and get a wriggle on lol


----------



##  (Nov 12, 2014)

You're right, Auntie Diane has placed her order, and I don't want to have to get the jet ready.....but I WILL!!!


----------



##  (Nov 12, 2014)

Still checking in and


----------



## Wings (Nov 12, 2014)

You might be doing that for awhile Di



evil mare! Ended out going to a friend's place for a few hours to meet their foals for the season. Back home and not even a glimpse of a change!

It should start raining tomorrow, perhaps that will get her interested?

Trying to plan what I'm doing for next season. I think I might just breed one mare.... and maybe that mare should be the now three year old Lyric? It would be the first Marlanoc foal to breed on, so a bit scary! But also exciting.

I'd like to start showing some of my older horses so they could go and have a year or two off and do some show or performance work instead. Could be fun!

Also I MAY have been offered a new one to work with



I'm trying to downsize the horse's I'm not using but she's an older fashioned horse mare that I could register pony instead and then performance train her. Could be fun and a bit different! No clipping either so yay



So got to work out if I want to sneak her onto the property or not LOL. She's palomino pinto (minimal tobiano) and actually related to my lovely Pallidon.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

LOl downsize the horses I tried that and it went the other way .......

When you try and downsize it usually means that another ones coming


----------



## Wings (Nov 12, 2014)

Horse people are pretty bad at downsizing aren't they


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 12, 2014)

Ummmmmmmmm yes





I figure if I have no kids then its ok to dedicate my money to my furkids


----------



##  (Nov 13, 2014)

And dedicating money is what it's all about.....when you're talking horses! LOL

Oh, won't that be something to have Lyric be a mommy! Who would you breed that pretty baby girl to?

Sounds exciting about a new mare. You'll have to show us pictures of her, though....


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2014)

If I don't breed her this season I will next and I'm thinking TJ. They've been flirting over the laneway with each other, they are both incredible movers.

Lyric's greatest weakness is her neck but TJ has been throwing lovely.. well lovely everything  He has a plainer, longer face and her bloodline has a tendency to throw their dish so she could improve on that front.

Shadow's too tall for her, the other option is Tinker who could also be a nice match, but something is telling me TJ.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 13, 2014)

Morning Bree,

Any news ?


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2014)

PH IS BACK UP TO 7.8 I HATE MARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




:torch
















*cough*

Hey guys, nothing all that new to report. Kirra did that funny bounce up to 7.8 that she did yesterday although her wax is more yellow which SHOULD be a good sign but SHOULD also mean lower ph.

There's some rain about but nothing that will come close enough to us. It has dropped the temperature and tomorrow is supposed to be rainy, same as the following day. They're saying 90% chance of rain on the first and 80% on the second. So I am hopeful that this might push things along for someone!

Both maidens have that crusty stuff at the end of their teats, not true wax but a good sign of progression. Neither will let me handle their udders though which isn't helpful.

Kalari's udder is visible from a distance although still flabby to the touch, but she also speeds up near the end.

Could be a busy weekend!

At least I really hope it is, I'm at the big horse expo thing from Thursday onwards next week and having to come back each night to keep an eye on them, if they all drop foals it would mean I could crash with friends closer in and have less stress.

Hahahahaha. As if the girls would do that


----------



##  (Nov 13, 2014)

Okay, so do you just "cut and paste" the same message each year? Sounds like these girls haven't changed a bit!!

But, I'm still sitting here very excited, and hoping maybe the "rain" will move things along.....


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2014)

I think most years it's more like closer....... closer..... omg this must be it! ...... closer...... CLOSER!!!!

Kirra is more like THIS IS IT..... no it's not...... OMG IT IS.... no wait..... closer..... further.... closer.... FOAL!?!?!?! ....... no........ further..... further... closer......


----------



## Wings (Nov 13, 2014)

ph testers, what would you make of this one? It's been awhile since I've used them and all the previous tests have been obvious 7.8 and 7.2


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

Eh, nevermind. After that test and one that was 6.8 she just got a 7.2


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2014)

Dang!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry, been rushing in to read but not post - having a chuckle at your comments! Oops, another sorry - of course I'm not chuckling or laughing, no no, I'm feeling very sorry for poor Bree ................. chuckle chuckle ................. yes poor Bree having to cope with whatever those naughty mares are planning ................. chuckle chuckle.


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

She pulled another weird looking maybe a 6.8 test this morning. The rain has also shifted so at this point it doesn't look like it will hit us.





Also a bit worried that I'm letting myself get run down over one mare, I've got another maybe five to go! With three right on the tail of this girl AND a four day horse expo





She's just not following the rules AT ALL, in fact she's breaking most of them!


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2014)

Now......what else would you expect??? YOU know better than to expect ANY mare to follow the rules....especially YOUR girls!!!

Yes, Anna, WE'RE not laughing......._chuckle...chuckle_.....


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

Got another weird test, they look 6.8 over most of the square but still look 7.2 or darker in the middle


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

So I was out cuddling Lyric and Spesh (Lyric because she is always awesome and Spesh because he is not pregnant and never will be pregnant and can't torment me!!!!!!!) and Varda and Kalari were looking a bit jealous.

Varda's mood towards me has improved over the last few days because I now take a feed bucket out when I catch her and she gets tasty things when I'm done.

I didn't have the bucket because I was just out for snuggles (and avoiding some actual work) but they seemed interested so I decided to check udders that weren't filled with pure evil.

Kalari is on day "who knows" and although her udder is visible from a bit of a distance it continues to be flabby. No stressing required yet.

Yesterday Varda let me feel hers for the first time much to her disgust. It was feeling a bit warmer then usual so combined with a visible milk vein I felt that we might start to see some action soon.

This is what I just found.

So how would you feel about this sign on a maiden mare on day 337 or 330?

PLEASE SOMEONE GIVE ME A FOAL BEFORE I GO TOTALLY MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Nov 14, 2014)

OH MY!!! That is REALLY NICE!!!! Don't get too comfortable or think you deserve rest, because it looks like they are now working together to do some really evil things to you.....

That is really a nice looking udder for someone who just had a milk vein going. Maybe they'll all take pity and go together so it won't be weeks and weeks of torment!

Give Splesh a hug from Auntie Diane!


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a friend who breeds pure Caspians who said that if Varda follows them then she'll make a small bag and when she does decide to get things moving she'll go fast and without much warning. I'm REALLY hoping Varda sticks to her Caspian lines right now



:ThumbUp

Could it be a busy night looming?


----------



## Wings (Nov 14, 2014)

She's not obviously restless but she is in "empty mode" or the better description of "poosplosion"





I just put the alarm on her so she can get used to the feel of it, normally when I see wax I skip sleeping but Kirra's made me feel a bit cautious! Might just sleep in my boots, I'm in the horse float anyway so 20m tops away from both girls!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 15, 2014)

Ooooo now that does look interesting to put it mildly!! Certainly a 'boots on' type of night I think - could be a bit of a stressful few hours if they both decide that the time is NOW, but most convenient too! Good luck!


----------



## Brody (Nov 15, 2014)

I've been following for the past few days, but not posting. I hope your sleeplessness comes to an end before too much longer and we get to see some new babies!


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand no news to report.






Despite having had very little sleep due to waking up every hour to check them it was probably for the best. That rain came down hard and constant! NOT nice weather for a foal and my stables are out of commission for some mini friendly refitting. But the rain should start to clear this morning with only a few speckly bits expected after that. So will it be the right combination of rain for the girls to do something?

I'm dreaming of foals! Last night I dreamt I woke up and the girls had done it all without me. Kirra's looked white and Varda's looked palomino but it was sitting down so I couldn't see spots! Let's see if I was close?



Although personally I'd prefer silver on Kirra's baby....

Hi Brody! Thanks for sticking around while I go mad






some of the others are a bit used to it by now


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 15, 2014)

I too have been reading. Maybe it'll happen tonight! Good luck, and post if something happens please


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2014)

Always nice to know I'm entertaining people with my yearly, slow decent into madness



:ThumbUp

Actually I think I've done well this year, last year I wouldn't let anyone comment unless they posted a picture of a funny hat first.





I've given up trying to guess what Kirra will do but I'm hopeful that Varda goes tonight, more then 2 nights of wax for a maiden? Would be incredibly odd! Not impossible.... but how unfair would it be to have two mares at once breaking the rules


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 15, 2014)

Lol, but at the end of your descent into madness you will be greeted by several adorable babies





And as for the hats I have one around here somewhere. Who new a derby hat could come in handy away from the derby!?




It isnt really crazy, but its an interesting hat


----------



##  (Nov 15, 2014)

I've still got mine ready....just in case you went bonkers again! (and I chose a helmet to wear for a very good reason...it's quite necessary sometimes....



)

Here's my hat....in honor of my heritage, and "someone's" lean to Viking names one year, but we won't say who!


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm thinking registered names in French this year 

Oh and by the way, apparently I should leave Varda alone more often.

Sneaky mare!!!

And Kirra just tested a proper 6.8


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 15, 2014)

Whooooooo! Finally! Nice spots! And legs wow what a stunner! Congrats now you are almost back to being sane.

Diane I love your hat! Too bad we can't like posts anymore, that's perfect. I just ended a game of sherades, I thought I couldn't laugh anymore but alas it is possible


----------



## Wings (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm sooooo smitten!

And I can't wait for Diane to wake up, realise I've done my usual and left all the details out (and better pics



) and tell me off.

Feels just like old times





It's so nice to have just one on the ground! And Kirra had another normal 6.8 test so she's on the right track (maybe) at last (I hope!)


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness - just look at those legs let alone all those SPOTS!!!

Well done Varda!! Many congrats Bree - cant wait for more pics.


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG !!!!!!! A FULL LEOPARD !!!!

This is a dream come true!!!!

I am TOTALLY SMITTEN !!! And YES, you are in trouble....TELL ME MORE!!!!!! I LOVE THE FANNY, BUT I'D LOVE TO SEE MORE!!


AND MORE PICTURES!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

Steady my friend, we can't have you expiring due to spotty excitement!! Take a breath and calm down, perhaps the odd swig or two or three?



Just for medicinal purposes of course!!

I'm sure Bree will be posting more pics as soon as she can - plus maybe she will tell us if 'it' is a colt or a filly??

Or maybe she's busy sorting out Kirra???????????


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

Taking my swig now 
and just waiting for updates.

I promise not to expire, but I'm so happy for these SPOTS, and can't believe she got a full leopard the first time.

.


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats! Look at all those legs. I'm not the spot fan that Diane is, but that's one fine baby.


----------



## Wings (Nov 16, 2014)

Tehehe, love you guys





Meet Marlanoc SF Fleur De Lys!

Or Malia as we're calling her.

Yup, I got A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!

She's a buckskin leopard, no tobiano from Shadow but she does have his mystery gene so has a star, snip and TWO blue eyes! Possible grey, I'll test her if we see no obvious signs. If she does grey out I get the blue eyed grey I always wanted and if she doesn't I have this AMAZING dilute leopard!



:wub



Isn't it great when you can't lose?





And I'm blown away by what the two Shadow babies to part Caspian mares are like, the other owner has the other one and he is 1/8 Caspian but similar massive legs and real "horse" look to him.

Varda of course waited for me to go inside and check on the dogs, then did all the work herself! She did retain the placenta but she's been an amazing mum, very good at guiding Malia to the udder and helping her balance on her legs. She's fantastic at this!!!

Kirra is back to weird tests so I have no idea what she's doing. So I just loudly praise Malia where she can hear and hope that convinces her to get moving


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG !!!!!!!

I was hoping for a surprise when i switched the computer on this morning BUT this is just so much more than that





S T U N N I N G !!!!!!!! Congratulations Bree and Varda


----------



## Wings (Nov 16, 2014)

Isn't she amazing



:wub

She's so bold! Which is pretty normal for a Shadow baby



But Varda is feeling a little over protective. But when I was holding her for the vet Malia spent half the time walking through my legs and enjoying the idea of little scratches from people fingers



So I'm giving Varda some space, I don't think it will take Malia too long to come over on her own.

Especially if a certain Kirra drops a foal. LOOOKING AT YOU KIRRA!!!!


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I know about those buckskin leopards! So many professional pictures make Spotty look so dark (like the picture here), but those were totally buckskin SPOTS, with the black stockings (with lightning stripes), mane & tail.

Spotty never disappointed me in the production arena when I was breeding, and often threw his cream gene, and spots even in many of his babies when bred to non-appaloosas. When bred appaloosa, I seldom got anything without spots, and usually leopards, snowcaps and blankets. I'm especially fond of the cream gene, so best of luck to you when showing her....AS YOU BETTER! She's going to be a sensation, with those long, wonderful legs and head-up carriage. She is JUST what I would have ordered if I was the one expecting a little one. Makes me miss those "special deliveries", but just knowing you got her, makes me very happy for you. She'll go far!

I'm so thrilled for you.

Welcome to the world, little Fleur De Lys !!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 16, 2014)

So glad you guys like her!!



I feel like I've won foal lottery LOL!

She'll certainly be hitting the ring! And I'm really hoping she'll take to the performance work as well, the Caspians are amazingly athletic and I'm really hoping that comes though to her



:wub


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes you did win the foal Lottery





I feel like I need to congratulate Diane as well with all those spots


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you. I'll take the congratulations just for all the "SPOTTED" prayers I've been doing for these foals. I pray for all the little ones to arrive safely here, but I have to admit, as an appaloosa breeder, I am partial to SPOTS!


----------



## Wings (Nov 17, 2014)

You've waited what, 4 years now? for me to make some PROPER spots? Looks like they were all being saved up!





Kirra's pulling the same strange tests, Taff has one teat looking waxy but doesn't feel like she's there yet and Kalari has decided to try and speed up now that there is a foal on the ground!

Still not sure about Belle and Dreamy is awhile off.

Had so much fun today, my mum came up especially to visit Malia and we had fun watching her discover her legs. Jumping, leaping, bucking and ZOOMING! She's going to be a lively one. Poor Varda!


----------



##  (Nov 17, 2014)

It's been worth the wait, just to see this lovely little girl!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 17, 2014)

Kirra's still testing 6.8, she's been there consistently for 24 hours now. She's gone this low before but climbed back up, this is the longest she's gone and stayed down. Could climb back up of course and I'm only testing twice a day now as she was getting a bit grumpy about her udder.

If she was textbook then I'd expect to see another little drop tonight and a foal in the next day or two!

But we all know she's not following the rules!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 17, 2014)

Textbook -






Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Wings (Nov 17, 2014)

There's a lot of fingers crossed for this one



let's hope she gives it up! Would be nice to catch some sleep before Equitana begins.

Malia seems to have Kalari feeling all clucky as well.... check out this belly!


----------



## Wings (Nov 18, 2014)

A few new Malia pics


----------



##  (Nov 18, 2014)

Such a little beauty!!!!

And yes, looks like your second is on it's way shortly!!! Let's "give it up" little momma!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 18, 2014)

Malia is just a ripper





Kalari is lovely too. Hoping your getting some well deserved sleep before Equitana starts



I am not going this year, dressage world cup was sold out, which I really wanted to see AND I have a shocking shopping problem when it comes to the horses. My biggies actually have a better wardrobe then me


----------



## Wings (Nov 18, 2014)

I've promised myself some new competition breeches so I'm looking forward to having a lot of options in one place... might take me all day to find a white/off white/cream pair that make me look good



I also need a new helmet but that might have to wait..... my old one hasn't seen a big fall but I've had it for awhile which always risks some degradation. See? PRACTICAL shopping list.





And I'd love a new bridle.

And I need a new jumping saddle (and a new Icey saddle... and a new re-enactment saddle)

Big horses suck





Anyway, Kirra has deflated her udder. Very confusing.

Vet has decided at this point since she isn't acting sick that we just leave her, monitor her and hopefully her body prematurely got ready and she's settled back into schedule. Worst case is we've lost the foal, but if that had happened she'd still have to prep for birth and she's not doing that.

I'm a bit of a control freak so sitting back and accepting that it's out of my hands is really hard.

Taff and Kalari are making nice progress but unless they change something quite suddenly I think I might actually be left alone for Equitana



so I can actually SLEEP while it's on.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 19, 2014)

Ooooooo shopping for horsey things is soooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun - but why is it always so COSTLY!!

Hoping that Taff and Kalari keep 'calm' while you are away Bree and that everything proves to be ok with Kirra.


----------



## Wings (Nov 19, 2014)

We're expecting bits of rain so who knows what the girls will do.

And I really need to get some practice done with Magni! Desperate to hit the next dressage comp in full gear and actually trot so we can kick everyone's butts



Been so caught up with Kirra I haven't worked him in a week and a half and now I'll lose the next few days to Equitana.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 19, 2014)

Hopful all will go well with the ladies, and your purchases



if you some cool stuff please post pics, preferably in action



.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 19, 2014)

A few showers and Maybe the chance of a storm this afternoon. Have a great time at Equitana



Are you there for all Three days?

Hopefully the girls will wait till you have shopped and worked Magni



Well heres hoping anyway..........................


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 23, 2014)

Any exciting news ?????

Equitana has finished, thunder and Lighting outside. Might be what kirra needs





Did you get what you needed from Equitana ? And was it good again this year ?


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

EXHAUSTED from Equitana, my feet are killing me!!!!

Spent WAAAY too much on me and Magni, not really much around for minis but so much stuff for the ridden guys. And Di will be happy because guess which breed we were next to in the Breeder's Village display? Peruvian Pasos!!! Had a lovely chat with the owners and rider, met a stunning stallion and then they let me sit in the most drop dead, stunning and utterly amazing saddle EVER!!!

Was a really nice distraction from the girls, and one I needed!

Kirra has half the udder she used to have, no wax, and her belly has gone round again. The vet does not want to go in at this stage unless she starts acting sick but we're going to start recording temperature daily to add to how we're monitoring her. Worst case we've lost the foal and she's not ready/able to remove it. Hopefully foal wasn't ready and Kirra is insisting on a longer time and will progress again when she's ready.

Pretty sure Belle isn't pregnant.

Dreamy progressing kindly and Malia is perfection





Kalari taking her time but going well and Taff has a little udder but her nipples still point inwards so I don't think she's ready (although due) to make her final change.


----------



##  (Nov 24, 2014)

Praying that Kirra is just taking her time. Will be praying for her safe delivery. Keep us posted.

And yes, those saddles are awesome, aren't they?


----------



## chandab (Nov 24, 2014)

Would Kirra be taking extra time to be sure all the spots are just right?

Hoping all is well, and you have more beautiful foals on the ground soon.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 24, 2014)

So glad that you had a good time Bree and that the girls behaved themselves while you were away. Praying that all turns out ok with Kirra - do keep us posted please.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2014)

Glad you had fun Bree



Thanks for the update


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys





Kirra's on Day 333 now, not super accurate dates as I never saw her bred. They are based on when she was obviously in season so Shadow could have caught her earlier or later. But it does give us a rough range.

Weather is a bit foalish so I'm surprised Taff hasn't gotten motivated! She'd be 333 - 337 days now.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 24, 2014)

Good that you had fun



. Hoplful kirra is just making some finishing touches


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

Dreamy darling, I know I was stressed and super busy but you seriously did not need to do that on your own last night while I wasn't paying proper attention because it was early. I mean I was typing about how kind you are as you were probably gifting me with this little creature! But I was always willing and happy to stay up late with you, but as always I thank you for being an angel of a creature.

And I'm sure Squirt is happy to be a big brother again






And I'm sure the Aunties will be demanding photos of the only TJ baby I'm getting this year



so there's really no need to keep parking HER in my lap to show me what you did.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 24, 2014)

What!!!!! We need pics!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

Tehehehehehehe

But Malia doesn't want pics of another filly.... ONLY MALIA!!!!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

Bay, probably bay varnish (eyes are rather appie) filly! And TINY! The mum is a tad over 30"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG !!!!!!! Squirt will be stoked , she looks just like him as a new born





Who was Dreamy bred too this year ? Ill tell him when I get home.

That just made my rather Boring Tuesday at work so much better.

Congratulations Dreamy and you too Bree another stunning filly running around your pastures


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG !! shes lovely, looks just like squirt as a new born. I will tell him tonight when I get home from work, he will be stoked





Congratulations Dreamy and Bree


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2014)

Lol Message disappeared then , Hello reappeared


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 24, 2014)

Tooo cute!!!! And o love there proud mamas in the background



adorably, adorable!!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a Dreamy and TJ baby. I've attached pics





The cross has done exactly what I wanted! Dreamy can throw too strong to the pony in her heritage (exceeding common for minis of her age) and she and Tinker were a nice cross (Thor is still a colt!) but I really hoped that TJ could throw his rather dominant type and lighten up the body and lengthen the legs. He's done it again!



:wub

AND Grace has a beautiful compromise on their faces, a bit of length from her daddy and a dish from her mum!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 24, 2014)

I wonder if it will be a filly year for you ? "Ah Dreamy , you have such a kind face



"


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh what a little beauty!! Well done Dreamy (if a little bit sneaky!) and TJ.


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2014)

Good job Dreamy!! Pretty little girl, very feminine!

And you know, I had to stop and stare at those SPOTS along the way! Thanks for adding in THOSE pictures!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on another little beauty!


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2014)

So happy with little Grace



 she's so TINY! Especially in the same paddock as Malia!

TJ really has done an excellent job of refining all of Dreamy's amazingness.....although we still have to see if we have The Trot





Kirra's beginning to wax up again.


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2014)

OMG!

Just did a milk test on Kirra.

6.2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In normal rules this means foaling imminent!

So of course I'm not set up LOL Going to gather up my gear and head on out to the float and set up an alarm for her.

Keep your fingers crossed people!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 26, 2014)

Yay!!!! I can't wait for the news


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 26, 2014)

Come on Kirra!! Good luck Bree.


----------



##  (Nov 26, 2014)

COME ON KIRRA!!!!!!! Praying for the safe delivery of this special little one!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2014)

OMG.

Last night. Just this





I won't be mean with the dramatics this time, we have a foal safely on the ground.

The reason I'm saying that first for once is it was NOT easy.

When Kirra set the alarm off it didn't take my long to get to her... so I had to watch her get up and go down a few times with no pushing.

Gave her a few gos before cleaning my hands and going in. I've never had to go all the way in before, when I pulled Freyja out she was just there. I hit what felt like a wall, a wall that would go back if I pushed. No feet, no features to know what was going on.

Got out and called the vet while I got Kirra to her feet to walk her. She went down twice while I was talking to him and then getting my dad out to help.

Somehow in those two rolls she had adjusted the position and when she went down a third time a leg and a face shot out. I went in after the other leg and then kept pulling to get it in the right spot. All while getting covered in fluid and blood. And with my torch dead, it started to die as soon as thing started to go wrong of course.

She stood pretty quickly but Kirra was up and down with pain for the next two hours, even with painkillers. The filly was also struggling with her sight and kept bumping into things. It took five hours for her to latch on and drink after trying for two, it was like she didn't even care about the udder for the first three.

I went inside for an hours sleep after they both went down for a nap of their own. Vet had been put off until normal hours after I got the foal out. He's been and given them both shots. Kirra has some tearing and minor blood loss so she'll be on antibiotics for awhile. The filly has swollen eyes from the pressure during the birth which is probably why she was having sight issues.

Both are expected to be 100% fine





So say hi to Marlanoc SF The Valkyrie

And block your ears, because an appie friend freaked out when she saw this so Di might do the same





Apparently I have a silver bay snowcap.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow congrats!!! She is awesome and thank goodness all is well. Looks like she had good reasoning for taking her time




.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2014)

Good work Kirra she is a ripper


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, my!

Congrats!

Glad it turned out ok, and she's lovely. I think Diane is starting to rub off a bit, cause I'm starting to like these appies a bit. Maybe it's just that these little ones are such stunners.


----------



## chandab (Nov 26, 2014)

chandab said:


> Would Kirra be taking extra time to be sure all the spots are just right?
> 
> Hoping all is well, and you have more beautiful foals on the ground soon.


Well maybe not quite spots, she definitely took her time to get the pattern just right.


----------



## Wings (Nov 27, 2014)

It's invisible spots LOL!

If she is a snowcap then she'll be a 100% appie producer like her dad, but he's a fewspot so she should keep the colour that she has....... or at least that's how I understand it





Future team of spotty showjumpers is looking promising right now!

Now the outside mare, Taff, seems to be kicking into the final run and I think Kalari might be planning something for tonight....


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2014)

Brilliant save Bree!! Another fabulous filly - well done Kirra and many congratulations all round!!


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately, I have to respectfully disagree. From looking at these early pictures, I believe you will find that this 100% appaloosa producing filly is REALLY a FEWSPOT!!!!!! The BEST of all worlds for appaloosa producing!!! Many fewspots "seem" to have color, but you will find that underneath what appears to be colored fur, there is lots of white. This will become more pronounced in the next few weeks.

I am so excited for you (and me) to see such a lovely filly safely on the ground!! Good job saving mom and this precious little one. Keep these SPOT pictures coming!!

Just so you can understand my rambling, here is one of my fewspots at birth, going through her color changing in the first few weeks, the next month, and then clipped.


----------



## Wings (Nov 27, 2014)

Oooooh. Will be interesting to see what she does! I must admit I'd love her to hold onto some silver, all my silvers are varnishes so I don't get to enjoy the colour





Probably a good thing Shadow is in a different country to you Diane... otherwise I might find him missing one day





Anyway can't stay long.... I have sleep to catch up on thanks to my NEW FILLY!!!!!!!!!!!!



:whistling


----------



## Wings (Nov 27, 2014)

Included a photo of my "helpers"


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 27, 2014)

Love her markings





Fillies all round





Does that leave 1 or 2 left ?


----------



## Wings (Nov 27, 2014)

1 left, the outside mare.

Pretty sure Belle isn't pregnant this time.... just fat!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh she's adorable, I too love her markings very intricate.


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2014)

Another stunning filly!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THESE LITTLE BEAUTIES!! I see VERY busy show years ahead of you!!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh WOW!! They dont hang about once they get going do they!! Many congrats on another gorgeous filly Bree - thank goodness they all waited for you to get back from your trip.


----------



## Wings (Nov 28, 2014)

I can't believe I have four beautiful girls





Bet my friends mare has a colt now



.... she'll never forgive me LOL!

Taff waxed up a bit last night but clear wax, I stayed out for the night and she set off the alarm twice going down so combined with the waxy bits vanishing I'm leaning towards not ready. Might actually get a proper nights sleep tonight


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 28, 2014)

Well you deserve a good rest. And your friend will hopefully have a very colorful colt


----------



## Wings (Nov 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed. She's told me if a colt comes out with no spots I have to stick him back in so the mare can fix him


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2014)

What mare is he bred to? What's her color genetics? Appaloosa? If so, what pattern?

Trying to keep you from having to put a colt back in.....because sometimes "no SPOTS" can be just fine, where few spots are concerned......


----------



## Kim P (Nov 28, 2014)

They are so pretty!


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2014)

Now those are my kind of spots, love pintos. So cute. Congrats!

You're going to have to do a photo line-up, I seem to have missed one, I only remember 3 foals.


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2014)

The mare is Spesh and Kirra's maternal half sister, a black appie mare who is slowly varnishing out.

I know she'd adore a pattern or a double appie filly! Hopefully Malia and Valkyrie didn't steal all that glory


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2014)

Foal count for me is my 4 girls 

Varda x Shadow = Marlanoc SF Fleur De Lys/ Malia, buckskin leopard pintaloosa

Dreamy x TJ = Marlanoc TWL Coup De Grace/ Grace, bay varnish

Kirra x Shadow = Marlanoc SF The Valkyrie/ Valkyrie or Kyrie, silver bay pintaloosa

Kalari x Shadow = Marlanoc SF ??/ Constance, palomino pintaloosa, will varnish out.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 29, 2014)

They are all gorgeous . Fingers crossed for a clean sweep


----------



##  (Nov 29, 2014)

They are all soooooooo lovely!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow congrats, they are all beutiful. Truly a wonderful group of little ladies


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2014)

So Cute and now that I see them all lined up, I remember them all.


----------



## Wings (Nov 29, 2014)

It's funny how that works isn't it!

Although a lot of people keep forgetting tiny Gracie



She doesn't stand out next to her loudly coloured friends. But of course when you meet her she is divine!!! Sweetest nature of them all, and SO tiny! I don't think people realise how small she is because she's so horsey looking.

My mum's trying to steal her from me


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on your 4 beautiful girls Bree!!!

(Although Im jealous that you got all girls! All I wanted was one haha)

They are so beautiful! And what gorgeous markings on all of them!

What are your plans now for next year?


----------



##  (Nov 29, 2014)

There better be some "repeats" for next year. I'm already planning a new keyboard with all the drooling I'm doing into this one. I'm sure by next year it will HAVE to be replaced!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2014)

LOL!

I'm sticking to the original plan and taking next year off. It's been really hard this year balancing foals and riding and I've hurt mine and Magni's chances for the comp next weekend through a sudden 3 week holiday.

Next year I might breed if I also breed my Icey mare, but if she doesn't go to the stallion I might wait until Shadow comes back to this state.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 30, 2014)

Maybe you should breed one ? Must be hard to say your going to take the year off with the group of lovelies you have helped produce this year.

Gracie must of inherited some of mums traits, Maybe just breed Dreamy next year LOL


----------



## Wings (Nov 30, 2014)

It's tempting, but I hate doing solo babies, LOVE having a group of them





Plus I'll still be working with most of the 3 and under horses plus showing.... and training Iceys! I sure won't be bored, LOL!

Taff foaled last night. Brown snowcap colt! Will share photos when I get permission from the owners. I'm being mean and calling him Pigeon while they think up a name since he looks like the pigeons were sleeping on top of him



He's super cute though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 30, 2014)

Understandable , sounds like you will be flat out with not only this years "gang" and your 2&3 yos not to mention showing Magni. You just may have time to fit in a little sleep come this time next year.

Congratulations on all your arrivals this year, all wonderful !!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2014)

So she was carrying the colt then - still it sounds as though your friends have got the colour they wanted. Many congrats to them - cant wait to see the pictures! Good luck with your plans for next year, it all sounds very exciting - we'll miss the Zombie Bree but will accept full and regular updates about all the activities instead!!


----------



## Wings (Dec 1, 2014)

Here he is!!!!

I'm a bit envious, I quite like him!


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm pouting.......



...but I guess I'll just have to wait......as long as we get lots of pictures and updates.....



.

Handsome colt....daddy sure did good this year!


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 1, 2014)

Beautiful batch of babies



. Congrats and like Diane said LOTS of pics and updates please


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2014)

WOW, he is wonderful. I Like !!


----------



## Wings (Dec 1, 2014)

The updates will be flowing!





And some from other foals, Tatiana, Tilly, Sterling and Derby are all on the shortlist for showing. Got to start prep soon if I want to get to the January show!


----------



##  (Dec 1, 2014)

We can't wait to see some updated pictures of those lovely ones -- it's been a while since we've seen them all "grown" up!!

Not much time until January, so best of luck getting everyone ready to go!! Praying for lots of wins!!


----------



## Wings (Dec 1, 2014)

Winter coats are out from most of them now so I'll have to stop staring at foals and Magni and go get some photos






I would of loved to show Jory or Bello but Bello just isn't ready mentally (still very shy, I don't think he is ring ready) and Jory rubbed out must of his mane because he is evil. They also need to be gelded which, since I won't be showing them, I might wait until the kinder Autumn temperatures.

Tilly is still for sale if any of the Aussies here want a new one



LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 2, 2014)

That is a very handsome little colt, bet your friends are thrilled!

Looking forward (waiting impatiently!) to seeing some updated pics of your potential show team - and everyone else too!


----------



## Wings (Dec 18, 2014)

Sorry for the radio silence, computer decided to blow up!

So here, have a nice big update


----------



##  (Dec 18, 2014)

Just LOOK AT THEM!!!! They are all fabulous, and thank you so much for making me drool this morning. They are beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, they are all fabulous. My fav is the pinto, but that's my kind of spots.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 18, 2014)

WOW!! What a fantastic group of babies Bree! Cant wait to see them all out at the shows in the future!





Thanks so much for the update!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 18, 2014)

They look Great Bree





Little Grace is so cute


----------



## Wings (Dec 18, 2014)

So smitten with them all!!!!



:wub





What do you think of the colt?

......cause he might be staying


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 18, 2014)

BIG fan of the colt , I agree he should stay


----------



##  (Dec 18, 2014)

BIG YES....A KEEPER!!!!


----------



## Wings (Dec 18, 2014)

You just want more spots Di



:whistling


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow!!! Color galor!!! Beautiful bunch and I love the action shots


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2014)

YOU ARE TOTALLY RIGHT!!!!! And he's such a handsome boy!


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 19, 2014)

Lovely bunch!! Huge congrats..I admit that except for the one pinto they are not my kind of spots, but I love the leopard in motion!


----------



##  (Dec 19, 2014)

That's okay Mary. I love the SPOTS enough for both of us!


----------



## Wings (Dec 19, 2014)

The little pinto will varnish out over time



Shadowfax is a guaranteed spot producer! Everything will be either patterned or varnished.

Somewhere along the line I turned into the Spot Stud, only Tinker is pinto! Thor is varnish pintaloosa, TJ is varnish, Shadow is few spot pintaloosa and this little guy is snowcap!





I'm excited about all the bubs, right now I'm a little obsessed watching Malia (the leopard) as she has such an amazing athletic look to her. The kind my riding friends joke is wasted on a short one LOL but it has me very excited about her possible performance future.

Ultimately I have to wait things out before planning their show futures, in my state we have a good range of classes for the mini height and the small horse height but not the little horse. All three Shadow girls look like they will go Little Horse so that will limit what we can do. Tiny Gracie is very much looking mini which is awesome



The little colt could go small horse, he is the tiniest of the Shadow babies so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



##  (Dec 20, 2014)

You keep thinking snowcap



And I am so pleased to see this special crop of babies!! I can't wait to see how you decide to show them. They will be fabulous!!


----------



## Wings (Dec 20, 2014)

Valkyrie could go either way, time will tell! The boy I'm feeling pretty sure about though.... for now


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2014)

For.....EVER!!!


----------



## Wings (Jan 15, 2015)

Update time!


----------



## chandab (Jan 15, 2015)

OMG! Just lovely. Can't pick a favorite, although, leaning towards the pinto since those are my favorite kind of spots.


----------



##  (Jan 16, 2015)

More drooling here!!!!!


----------



## Wings (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks guys! I got lucky with those photos, lots of running away! Most photos look like this now...


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 17, 2015)

Such a nice group. Hopefully I'll get some color in the summer.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 18, 2015)

Love them all, but that colt


----------



## Wings (Jan 19, 2015)

Fingers crossed then! Colour is always such a wonderful bonus!





He's a bit special isn't he Ryan! Gets better and better with every week! Lovely personality as well, friendly but not as all over you friendly as Valkyrie is, sensitive but not super spooky. So far has the perfect presence and nature of a show horse



We alternate between calling him Pigeon (what I named him when I was trying not to be attached because he looks like the pigeon's slept above him in the shelter) and calling him by his proper paddock name d'Artagnan. He's registered as Koriana Shadows Zaahir, Zaahir is an Arabic name derived from the word zahara which means to shine or radiate. I think all names are rather well suited to him


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2015)

they are all so beautiful Bree! I keep looking at them on FB but to see more on here! LOVE!!

so many fun babies to play with! all grown up too!!

stunning!


----------

